# Your Notebook!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You will notice on the main forum page there is another *NEW* option!

The new option is called *My Notebook*!

How many times have you been at work and you had a phone number or website you wanted to remember so you wrote it down on a piece of paper to only stick it in your pocket and loose it before you get home?

With My Notebook you can make your own notes and when you get home they will still be there waiting for you.

When you get home to erase your note, just click my bookmarks, erase the text you want to delete and click save.

Its a fun, yet usefull new feature that you haven't seen anywhere else! Another first from DBStalk.COM!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice.....at times there are tips or info from the forum I would like to keep as well, now I can copy and paste them there. :righton:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats what it is designed for John 

Also I should note that you can also read your messages in your user control panel. (They will be down at the bottom of the User CP screen)

Enjoy!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

We've got bookmarks, a notepad, weather reports, now how about a disk defragmenter, Scott? I could use a good defragmenter since the Windows one sucks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Kevin don't say that, as Mark will come in here and we will get his 2 cents on why Disk Deframentation may be a good thing. 

(Yes mark its a JOKE)


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

How about a feature that masks the websites we are visiting while at work?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

" I could use a good defragmenter since the Windows one sucks."

Get Windows 2000 or XP, both of those OSes include (among MANY improvements) a FAR better defragmenter.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark why did I KNOW you were going to answer that.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just trying to be helpful Scott, sorry(


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or Norton quick defrag, which is better then anything MS could come up with 



> How about a feature that masks the websites we are visiting while at work?


I saw programs that can do that on Kazaa a few weeks ago.

Anyhow, great new feature, there been many times were I wanna copy something down from here and I'm too lazy to find a pen or open Word or WordPerfect. Thanks Scott!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Try www.cotse.com . You have to pay them, but their anonymizer is very fast, and you get other benefits as well.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Scott, how about an screensaver like those old game had back in the 80's? Hit Alt-S and a fake spreadsheet appears...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Another nice feature, interesting idea.


----------

